# Are All Men Pedophiles



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

Are All Men Pedophiles? - Official Trailer - YouTube

Why are men sexually attracted to a young women say 15,16 or 17 automatically branded as "pedophiles" when girls that age are sexually and biologically mature? And don't say they are "mentally immature" without 1. defining what that means and 2. providing scientific evidence for it to say they are "mentally immature" to consent to sex or know what sex is. All evidence points to the brain not being fully mature until 25. Therefore, if mental, instead of biological maturity should be used as a yardstick for sexual relations, any man attracted to any woman under 25 ought to be considered a pervert, pedophile, creep etc. Pedophilia is sexual attraction to PRE-PUBESCENT CHILDREN, not a biologically mature 15-17 y/o with full hips and breasts who bleeds every month.

Furthermore, though it is politically incorrect to state, men are attracted to the physical. I would rather be with a 16 year old girl who looks like she could be Playboy's playmate of the year, but talks alot of bullshit than a 30 year old "career woman" who can have "meaningful conversations about politics", but is ugly or could stand to lose 50 or 100 pounds. And most men who aren't politically correct or been castrated through sensitivity training would agree.


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2012)

Damn..


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 22, 2012)

We need a ruling on this from the resident pedophile azza.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

op is a pedo..no ifs or buts..dont try to justify your lust for children with your creepy logic..you are dead to me now


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> op is a pedo..no ifs or buts..dont try to justify your lust for children with your creepy logic..you are dead to me now



Why am I a pedo and how is my logic creepy? Please give a logical response rather than a kneejerk emotional reaction.


----------



## cube789 (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> Why am I a pedo and how is my logic creepy? Please give a logical response rather than a kneejerk emotional reaction.



holly shit... Sil's right


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

So, if I would want to be with a 16 or 17 year old girl that looks like her http://www.playboywiki.com/Jaclyn+Swedberg, I would be a pedo if she doesn't isn't over the arbitrary age of 18?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

since you've joined you made two threads about being attracted to young girls,two threads about the rape as a good thing,two about beating women and one about you masturbating since the age of 14..go kill yourself you creepy dunce


----------



## cube789 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## cube789 (Nov 22, 2012)

in for death of OP


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

And you still haven't made any logical response to show me where im wrong in THIS instance. Instead you resort to ad hominem attacks.  An _*ad hominem* (Latin for "to the man"), short for *argumentum ad hominem*, is an argument made personally against an opponent, instead of against the opponent's argument _Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

So what did I post that was wrong or incorrect and show me where im wrong. Show me that pedophilia is being attracted to someone under the arbitrary age of 18 or (21). Show me that pedophilia IS NOT being attracted to PRE PUBESCENT children. Give me evidence that shows a 15, 16, or 17 year old young woman is too "mentally immature" to consent to sex with someone over 18 (or 21), but all of a sudden when the sun rises on their 18th you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense birthday, they all of a sudden become "mentally mature" enough to consent to what they couldn't consent to 24 hours before.

You won't do it because 1. you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense no matter how un-pc it may be.


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> since you've joined you made two threads about being attracted to young girls,two threads about the rape as a good thing,two about beating women and one about you masturbating since the age of 14..go kill yourself you creepy dunce



And you still haven't made any logical response to show me where im wrong in THIS instance. Instead you resort to ad hominem attacks. An _*ad hominem* (Latin for "to the man"), short for *argumentum ad hominem*, is an argument made personally against an opponent, instead of against the opponent's argument Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

So what did I post that was wrong or incorrect and show me where im wrong. Show me that pedophilia is being attracted to someone under the arbitrary age of 18 or (21). Show me that pedophilia IS NOT being attracted to PRE PUBESCENT children. Give me evidence that shows a 15, 16, or 17 year old young woman is too "mentally immature" to consent to sex with someone over 18 (or 21), but all of a sudden when the sun rises on their 18th you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense birthday, they all of a sudden become "mentally mature" enough to consent to what they couldn't consent to 24 hours before.

You won't do it because 1. you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense no matter how un-pc it may be._


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

i cant stand to speak to people under 25

fuking leeching idiots who aint even paid a light bill yet


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

I happen to think the attraction to anything younger then 18 is disgusting, if I ever make it $$$ one of the first causes I will get involved in, is the aggressive pursuit of breaking up child porn/prostitution rings which are VERY common in the balkans, Russia , the Arab world and Asia..............its FUCKED UP


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> I happen to think the attraction to anything younger then 18 is disgusting, if I ever make it $$$ one of the first causes I will get involved in, is the aggressive pursuit of breaking up child porn/prostitution rings which are VERY common in the balkans, Russia , the Arab world and Asia..............its FUCKED UP




But why 18???? What is it about that number? If you said children, meaning real children, like before puberty I would understand. But where are you getting 18 from, what is that being based on???

Are All Men Pedophiles? | Sideways Film

Would any man find the young woman in this pic sexually appealing? If yes, you my friend, are a creepy pedo!


----------



## longworthb (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> Why am I a pedo and how is my logic creepy? Please give a logical response rather than a kneejerk emotional reaction.


Kneejerk? Is that some kind of hybrid lhjo?


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

The way sex is thought about in the west is not natural. It's almost an unforgivable sin to be attracted to an obviously sexually attractive female whom may happen to be 16 or 17, however, on her 18th birthday she goes through a magical transformation that will allow her to be in a porno with a whole football team and a horse thrown in and thats perfectly ok....but im bad for questioning it. Almost like questioning the flatness of the earth.

Obamas Butt-gate - YouTube


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 22, 2012)

There is a local pedo we have running round the board.

He is an Australian dingo diddler, and uses improper punctuation ?


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> And you still haven't made any logical response to show me where im wrong in THIS instance. Instead you resort to ad hominem attacks. An _*ad hominem* (Latin for "to the man"), short for *argumentum ad hominem*, is an argument made personally against an opponent, instead of against the opponent's argument Ad hominem - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> So what did I post that was wrong or incorrect and show me where im wrong. Show me that pedophilia is being attracted to someone under the arbitrary age of 18 or (21). Show me that pedophilia IS NOT being attracted to PRE PUBESCENT children. Give me evidence that shows a 15, 16, or 17 year old young woman is too "mentally immature" to consent to sex with someone over 18 (or 21), but all of a sudden when the sun rises on their 18th you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense birthday, they all of a sudden become "mentally mature" enough to consent to what they couldn't consent to 24 hours before.
> 
> You won't do it because 1. you cant and 2. you know everything i've posted makes perfect sense no matter how un-pc it may be._




you are a pedo my friend..the older you will get the more creepier you will become too...now its 15,16,17 , then it will be 12,13,14..i've seen your kind well to often on youtube liking children/teenage videos and when confronted coming with some out of the ass pseudo science and shit..do us all a big favor,while is not too late go chew on some double barrel and pull a trigger...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

Im not normally for banning but just so you know if you said this shit within arms reach of me id knock your fuking teeth out


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Im not normally for banning but just so you know if you said this shit within arms reach of me id knock your fuking teeth out



lmao


----------



## longworthb (Nov 22, 2012)

My question is why the fuck would u even post something like this? Is it your way of reaching out for help? I don't have any kids but I would still fuck u up. I'm at a loss for words. Only thing I can think is your either really fucking dumb or reaching out for help


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

???SIL??? said:


> you are a pedo my friend..the older you will get the more creepier you will become too...now its 15,16,17 , then it will be 12,13,14..i've seen your kind well to often on youtube liking children/teenage videos and when confronted coming with some out of the ass pseudo science and shit..do us all a big favor,while is not too late go chew on some double barrel and pull a trigger...



A pedo is attracted to pre pubescent children. You cant make up your own definition of words. Once again, where's your logical rebuttal to any of my arguments besides "whaa whaa whaa...pedo!!!" I know what I am and am not so I don't care about the opinion of an anonymous person in cyberspace. Feel free to rebut my arguments if you can.


----------



## gibert (Nov 22, 2012)

longworthb said:


> My question is why the fuck would u even post something like this? Is it your way of reaching out for help? I don't have any kids but I would still fuck u up. I'm at a loss for words. Only thing I can think is your either really fucking dumb or reaching out for help



People think this whenever anyone posts anything about race or sex that is UN-PC.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 22, 2012)

You guys are being tough on OP.   Not sure why he posted it, but reality is 300 years ago a 15 year old female would be married off.   In some countries still would.

We decided 18 is an adult and it's imbedded in our culture.   It is a completely arbitrary number though.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> A pedo is attracted to pre pubescent children. You cant make up your own definition of words. Once again, where's your logical rebuttal to any of my arguments besides "whaa whaa whaa...pedo!!!" I know what I am and am not so *I don't care about the opinion of an anonymous person in cyberspace*. Feel free to rebut my arguments if you can.




so why the fuck you coming here and asking these creepy questions?go and see a shrink then you plum


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 22, 2012)

18 isn't magical, it's just an arbitrary number, but it's necessary.  It's necessary to prevent sexual predators from taking advantage of young girls.

Is it really that difficult to understand that we have to draw a line somewhere?


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You guys are being tough on OP.   Not sure why he posted it, but reality is 300 years ago a 15 year old female would be married off.   In some countries still would.
> 
> We decided 18 is an adult and it's imbedded in our culture.   It is a completely arbitrary number though.



Yes, that's what happens when men are allowed to do what they want w girls.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> A pedo is attracted to pre pubescent children. You cant make up your own definition of words. Once again, where's your logical rebuttal to any of my arguments besides "whaa whaa whaa...pedo!!!" I know what I am and am not so I don't care about the opinion of an anonymous person in cyberspace. Feel free to rebut my arguments if you can.


Then why the hell would u post this?


----------



## DOBE (Nov 22, 2012)

Azza's gonna be jealous when he sees this.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You guys are being tough on OP.   Not sure why he posted it, but reality is 300 years ago a 15 year old female would be married off.   In some countries still would.
> 
> We decided 18 is an adult and it's imbedded in our culture.   It is a completely arbitrary number though.


wow even more reasons to hate this fat tub of shit


----------



## charley (Nov 22, 2012)

O.K.  so are we going to kill OP ???    If he is under 25, maybe rape him........    just saying...


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2012)

I just read a TON of disturbing shit..I won't even comment on how I feel about all of this.


But i'm with KOS.. I'd probably kick your teeth in.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 22, 2012)

U can't make a thread like this and expect not to get beat down for it. And the fact u keep arguing about it just solidifies the fact your a fucking creep


----------



## bdad (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm for kicking in  his teeth!!!  I have kids.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> You guys are being tough on OP.   Not sure why he posted it, but reality is 300 years ago a 15 year old female would be married off.   In some countries still would.
> 
> We decided 18 is an adult and it's imbedded in our culture.   It is a completely arbitrary number though.


18 is the age we decided teenagers are adult enough to make their our choices. I have 2 daughters and if they are in my house then they arent able to take care of themselves and live on their own so why would I ever think they are responsible enough to be mothers as a teen.


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 22, 2012)

[h=1]_users that share the same IP_[/h]
Gibert
Azza
CrispyLips
Candyman
JackMichaelson


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> People think this whenever anyone posts anything about race or sex that is UN-PC.



Gibert is a flaming pedo and should be negged 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 22, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> I happen to think the attraction to anything younger then 18 is disgusting, if I ever make it $$$ one of the first causes I will get involved in, is the aggressive pursuit of breaking up child porn/prostitution rings which are VERY common in the balkans, Russia , the Arab world and Asia..............its FUCKED UP



LOL!  You're one of the sickest fucks on this site.  You take homeless girls off of the streets to sleep on your couch and than come on this forum to tell us how you fantasize about fucking them (which you most likely did).  Just admit you're a fucking pedophile and move on.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 22, 2012)

gibert said:


> But why 18???? What is it about that number?o!



It seems like the age where one can make MOST adult decisions safely and reasonable without excessive dependance on a thing.............to be honest 19 sounds a bit better to me


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2012)

Bitches at 21 are still clueless. In fact so are men until their 30s 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Nok (Nov 22, 2012)

Look, but don't touch. 



And always ask for ID


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> *I just read a TON of disturbing shit*..I won't even comment on how I feel about all of this.



Nigger have you seen half of the shit you post? Just look at your avi and gender is disturbing enough.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bitches at 21 are still clueless. In fact so are men until their 30s
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



This is mucho true.


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Nigger have you seen half of the shit you post? Just look at your avi and gender is disturbing enough.




You shouldn't be able to talk until you are Big.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 22, 2012)

i think most men would beat the shit out of a pedo if they caught them in the act. very insulting premise here and i suspect it's to justify illicit thoughts or actions.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bitches at 21 are still clueless. In fact so are men until their 30s
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone


^^this


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 22, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i think most men would beat the shit out of a pedo if they caught them in the act. very insulting premise here and i suspect it's to justify illicit thoughts or actions.


if your catholic, even thinking about another woman is considered adultry, so for these pedos even posting this sik shit should be an instant banning


----------



## Nok (Nov 22, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> if your catholic, even thinking about another woman is considered adultry, so for these pedos even posting this sik shit should be an instant banning



Agreed. 

Zero tolerance for pedo's


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 22, 2012)

Gilbert. Time to crawl under a rock and die. There are a million arguments on why an arbitrary number must be decided upon in order for society to function. All boiling down to "it's the right thing to do" Your desire to argue this arbitrary number shows that you are a tool incapable of having an intelligent logical discussion. Therefore, every ones reaction here to call for your head, and/or testicles to be removed from your body immediately seems pretty logical to me. 

have a nice day asshole.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

Nok said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Zero tolerance for pedo's



Nok, a suspected pedo 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 23, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Yes, that's what happens when men are allowed to do what they want w girls.



So in cultures where men are allowed to do what they want they all chose to be pedophiles? 

Don't get me wrong, Im cool with the 18 age limit and am not endorsing sexual relations with women under the age of 18.   I actually prefer them my age.   They don't call it your dirty thirties for nothing.

I do think it's an interesting topic, and depending on your geographical location/culture your answer will change.   I find that very interesting from a scientific standpoint.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 23, 2012)

I agree with the arbitrary age laws as well, but in defense of Hoyle, our ancestors here in the US were marrying and breeding early teens up until the early 1900s.  That's just the way it went on the farm back then.  

That said, society's norms and laws change over time and hopefully they change for the better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> I agree with the arbitrary age laws as well, but in defense of Hoyle, our ancestors here in the US were marrying and breeding early teens up until the early 1900s.  That's just the way it went on the farm back then.
> 
> That said, society's norms and laws change over time and hopefully they change for the better.



Outed as another Jew 

But, back in the day the average life expectancy was a lot shorter do bitches had to breed as soon as they ovulated. 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 23, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Outed as another Jew
> 
> But, back in the day the average life expectancy was a lot shorter do bitches had to breed as soon as they ovulated.
> 
> ...




Correct.  Not to mention if you wanted 5 kids on the farm, you better start making them as early as possible to get your use out of them.


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 23, 2012)

Bunch of weight lifters tryin to sound smart... 

whole thread.... negged


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 23, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So in cultures where men are allowed to do what they want they all chose to be pedophiles?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Im cool with the 18 age limit and am not endorsing sexual relations with women under the age of 18.   I actually prefer them my age.   They don't call it your dirty thirties for nothing.
> 
> I do think it's an interesting topic, and depending on your geographical location/culture your answer will change.   I find that very interesting from a scientific standpoint.


its only exceptable in third world countries, heathens


----------



## Nok (Nov 23, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> its only exceptable in third world countries, heathens



*acceptable


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 23, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> its only exceptable in third world countries, heathens



Several states lists 16 for age of consent.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 23, 2012)

File:Age of Consent - North America.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a lot of states say 16 and 17. in mexico it's puberty, 12, 13, and 14. one small area in mexico is 16. 

some adults see people who seek teen partners as socially inept with people their own age. 

the teachers that are screwing their students for example

it would be my guess that they have not mentally matured past high school.


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 23, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> File:Age of Consent - North America.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> a lot of states say 16 and 17. in mexico it's puberty, 12, 13, and 14. one small area in mexico is 16.
> 
> ...



I always wondered what was going on in the minds of those teachers psychologically. Many of them seemed to be normal adjusted people with regular spouses and children of their own before they went off the deep end. I've not seen any studies on it yet, but i'm just waiting for something to happen where psychologists come out with a new disorder to characterize this phenomenon.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

They just like young cawk 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 24, 2012)

and bald beavers


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 24, 2012)

If the guy is the same age I don't think 16 or 17 is too young but younger than that is  grounds for an immediate  beat down.


----------



## Saney (Nov 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If the guy is the same age I don't think 16 or 17 is too young but younger than that is  grounds for an immediate  beat down.




If you just stop messing with younger chicks, than you ain't gotta worry about an ID.. your 50, so go dry hump 50 yr olds


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 24, 2012)

Saney said:


> If you just stop messing with younger men, than you ain't gotta worry about an ID.. your 50, so go dry hump 50 yr olds




fixed for accuracy


----------



## coolhandjames (Nov 24, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> and bald beavers




And this


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 24, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> LOL!  You're one of the sickest fucks on this site.  You take homeless girls off of the streets to sleep on your couch and than come on this forum to tell us how you fantasize about fucking them (which you most likely did).  Just admit you're a fucking pedophile and move on.



actually NO we fed her, and let her stay for almost 2 days ( She slept nearly 18 hours poor thing)

Did I think she was cute? YES, did I even hint that I did? NO....................

she was in her young 20's btw


----------



## tony56 (Nov 24, 2012)

bdad said:


> I'm for kicking in  his teeth!!!  I have kids.



x2 for kicking in his teeth. I have four daughters ages 11,8,6 and 3. UN-PC up your fucking ass!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 25, 2012)

I surprised a gay forum has so many pedo members 




Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## [SIL] (Nov 25, 2012)

tony56 said:


> x2 for kicking in his teeth. I have four daughters ages 11,8,6 and 3. UN-PC up your fucking ass!



i'm sure you will receive a pm from azza soon..


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> If the guy is the same age I don't think 16 or 17 is too young but younger than that is  grounds for an immediate  beat down.


yes its too young, they are not adults and are not old enough to make adult decisions. too many single mothers out there and fathers that are too immature to to be fathers. You need to be finacialy secure and have patients to be a parent. 
If a young boy needs sex that bad he can always bang his teacher


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Nov 25, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> actually NO we fed her, and let her stay for almost 2 days ( She slept nearly 18 hours poor thing)
> 
> Did I think she was cute? YES, did I even hint that I did? NO....................
> 
> she was in her young 20's btw



You make me sick. Taking homeless women and giving them a place to stay/food in exchange for sexual favors.


----------



## OMEGAx (Nov 25, 2012)

what!?!?! no where did I say ANYTHING about sechuals...................we were being just nice!

In fact around day 2 she asked me for a shoulder massage..............know what she was doing? testing me to see if I was a perve............and im not.....

all I said was she was pretty, and nice, but it was obvious dudes under the guise of helping her, tried to do quite another

she even gave me a painting she did, in fact if i find it il upload it here


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 25, 2012)

gibert said:


> People think this whenever anyone posts anything about race or sex that is UN-PC.


Ok.. I read half this then got pissed about how regarded you are. Go fuck a 12 yr old boy and stop posting here.......



oh NEGGED!!!


----------



## SupaSwole (Nov 25, 2012)

tony56 said:


> x2 for kicking in his teeth. I *have four daughters ages 11,8,6 and 3. *UN-PC up your fucking ass!


Do they have birth control where you are from?


----------



## kamiwazi (Nov 26, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Bitches at 21 are still clueless. In fact so are men until their 30s
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone




HAHA agreed!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 26, 2012)

My girlfriend is the same age as I am, and I usually pretend she's my mom when I am fucking her.

Just kidding. I only do that when I am sucking her tit.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Nov 27, 2012)

vortrit said:


> My girlfriend is the same age as I am, and I usually pretend she's my mom when I am fucking her.
> 
> Just kidding. I only do that when I am sucking her tit.




Dude wtf happend to you, is like you have stopped evolving as a human being. You posts are just horrendous


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

"Pregnancy is the number one killer of teenage girls worldwide, a charity has revealed. Every year one million teenage girls die or are injured because of pregnancy or childbirth, according to Save the Children" quoted from article

Pregnancy 'kills more teens than anything else' | Relationships | www.indiatimes.com


----------



## longworthb (Nov 29, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> what!?!?! no where did I say ANYTHING about sechuals...................we were being just nice!In fact around day 2 she asked me for a shoulder massage..............know what she was doing? testing me to see if I was a perve............and im not.....all I said was she was pretty, and nice, but it was obvious dudes under the guise of helping her, tried to do quite anothershe even gave me a painting she did, in fact if i find it il upload it here


You being so defensive makes me wonder


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> yes its too young, they are not adults and are not old enough to make adult decisions. too many single mothers out there and fathers that are too immature to to be fathers. You need to be finacialy secure and have patients to be a parent.
> If a young boy needs sex that bad he can always bang his teacher



It's called sex ed and contraceptives.  Sure it'd be nice if they didn't have sex, but the reality is that they are going to do it.  They need to have access to lots of sex ed and contraceptives.
I'm not sure if you're an abstinence education only advocate, but they are promoting the worst kind of sex ed  you can give a kid.  I started having sex at 14 years old but because I received tons of sex ed, I knew you didn't have sex without a condom, it was a no brainer.  the programs that only teach kids that you shouldn't have sex without any education on contraceptives are the ones with kids with the highest rates of teen pregnancy and std's.  

There comes a point when fundamentals need to get a grip on reality.  Teenagers will have sex, regardless of how many times you tell them not to.  I had great sex with my 15 year old girlfriends when I was 15.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 29, 2012)

I didn't like teenagers much even when I was a teenager, so I especially don't like them now. I doubt I could tolerate them in my presence long enough to fuck one. With that said, if a high school girl wanted to show me her tits, I would be more than happy to take a good long look, but that is as far as I would go.

Fucking 15 year old girls is natural, while not a good idea for a lot of different reasons, but natural none the less. The liberal backlash of whinny bitches pointing fingers is obnoxious. There is a distinction between what is natural, and what is smart. 

I want to ass fuck nearly every high school cheer leader I see. I'm glad of that, because it means I am a healthy heterosexual male. I wouldn't go near that shit with a forty foot pole. I am glad of that as well, because it means my intelligence and self control are intact.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> It's called sex ed and contraceptives.  Sure it'd be nice if they didn't have sex, but the reality is that they are going to do it.  They need to have access to lots of sex ed and contraceptives.
> I'm not sure if you're an abstinence education only advocate, but they are promoting the worst kind of sex ed  you can give a kid.  I started having sex at 14 years old but because I received tons of sex ed, I knew you didn't have sex without a condom, it was a no brainer.  the programs that only teach kids that you shouldn't have sex without any education on contraceptives are the ones with kids with the highest rates of teen pregnancy and std's.
> 
> There comes a point when fundamentals need to get a grip on reality.  Teenagers will have sex, regardless of how many times you tell them not to.  I had great sex with my 15 year old girlfriends when I was 15.


I guess if you just read my post you may think this but if you followed the thread its in response to those who feel the laws against pedofiles is unfair and adults shouldnt be criminalized for sex with a willing minor.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 29, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I guess if you just read my post you may think this but if you followed the thread its in response to those who feel the laws against pedofiles is unfair and adults shouldnt be criminalized for sex with a willing minor.



Gotcha, I thought you were disagreeing w HI about kids of the same age having sex.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 29, 2012)

this thread needs a pic so we know what we are dealing with..



you all know u would do her you sick fucks


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Gotcha, I thought you were disagreeing w HI about kids of the same age having sex.


I dont agree with that either, but I dont pretend it doesnt happen. But this thread is about what age is a minor legal, and Im sure it would be easy to take advantage of a minor the arent mature as they think they are. An adult could easily take advantage of a situation and if it was one of my daughters that man would have no legs. jus sayn


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 29, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> this thread needs a pic so we know what we are dealing with..
> 
> 
> 
> you all know u would do her you sick fucks


if you truely believe you must know your going to hell?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> if you truely believe you must know your going to hell?




why tho? 

u mad?


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> I guess if you just read my post you may think this but if you followed the thread its in response to those who feel the laws against pedofiles is unfair and adults shouldnt be criminalized for sex with a willing minor.



No, the OP asks if wanting to fuck a 15, 16, or 17 year old physically mature female makes one a pedophile.    

Every guy in here has seen a chick at the mall and thought "holy fuck she's hot" only to find out she's 16.   It's happened to all of us.

Hopefully no one went after it, but is natural to be attracted to that.

A true pedophile is someone who is attracted to prepubescent children.    There is a huge difference.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> why tho?
> 
> u mad?


sarcasm for the AG resident double standard christian


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 30, 2012)

SD is a shining example of what Jesus intended his Christians to be, especially the racist, women hating part.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No, the OP asks if wanting to fuck a 15, 16, or 17 year old physically mature female makes one a pedophile.
> 
> Every guy in here has seen a chick at the mall and thought "holy fuck she's hot" only to find out she's 16.   It's happened to all of us.
> 
> ...


op is a Pedo and your towing the line.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> sarcasm for the AG resident double standard christian




im not perfect... just forgiven


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> SD is a shining example of what Jesus intended his Christians to be, especially the racist, women hating part.




i dont hate women, i just dont gloss over the OBVIOUS faults in their Dna because im not a pathetic chihuahua desperately trying to get some pussy.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> OBVIOUS faults in their Dna



Explain this.  Which part of their DNA is faulty?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

idk what to say about the whole pedo thing... i dont really subscribe to pedophilia, however it's safe to say that girls are becoming FUCKING WHORES younger and younger.. at least in my home town..


highschool lowerclassmen girls wearing the tightest tights in the fucking world (sometimes even white ones) and thongs so you can literally see the molds of their asses.. this one 17 year old works at my gym.. she was wearing tights, a sweatshirt.. and _NOTHING UNDERNEATH THE SWEATSHIRT_... she had the sweatshirt unzipped so you could see her underaged cleavage.. at work..

this other 17 year old who works at my gym intentionally pulled her jacket above her waist so you could see her ass while she walked around..

this 16 year old girl whose older sister im friends with wears shorts so short you can see her underaged ass cheeks... a ton of highschool girls walk somewhat bent over so their asses stick out more/look fuller.. it's funny but pathetic and sickening



sooo... regardless of whether ur a pedophile or not.. i mean u shouldnt be.. but young girls for the most part are fucking whores these days.. fuck i dont want a daughter


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Explain this.  Which part of their DNA is faulty?




whichever part makes them irrational, hysterical, hypocritical, impulsive, unable to comprehend logic esp. in arguments, overly-emotional, possess a victim complex, total whores.. i could go on..

do you want me to go on?


i guess you could say it's the other x chromosome lol..


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Explain this.  Which part of their DNA is faulty?


god made Adam from a handfull of dirt and Eve from a rib of Adam, jus sayn


----------



## DOMS (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> god made Adam from a handfull of dirt and Eve from a rib of Adam, jus sayn



God looked at Adam in the Garden of Eden. God had given Adam everything he should need, but still Adam was unhappy. So God said to Adam, "Adam, what is wrong? Why are you not happy?"

Adam replied, "This garden is great, but I'm lonely."

Understanding Adam's need, God said, "Adam, you need a companion, and I can give you that. I will create her to be beautiful, intelligent, wise, helpful, and caring. She will meet your every need. She will complete your life."

"Wow," Said Adam, "That would be great. But God, what will this cost me?"

"It will cost you an arm and a leg." God replied.

Adam thought about for a while before asking, "What can I get for a rib?"


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> God looked at Adam in the Garden of Eden. God had given Adam everything he should need, but still Adam was unhappy. So God said to Adam, "Adam, what is wrong? Why are you not happy?"
> 
> Adam replied, "This garden is great, but I'm lonely."
> 
> ...


proof that Adam was white, black folk loves der ribs too much to give one up


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> idk what to say about the whole pedo thing... i dont really subscribe to pedophilia, however it's safe to say that girls are becoming FUCKING WHORES younger and younger.. at least in my home town..
> 
> 
> highschool lowerclassmen girls wearing the tightest tights in the fucking world (sometimes even white ones) and thongs so you can literally see the molds of their asses.. this one 17 year old works at my gym.. she was wearing tights, a sweatshirt.. and _NOTHING UNDERNEATH THE SWEATSHIRT_... she had the sweatshirt unzipped so you could see her underaged cleavage.. at work..
> ...


thats bad parenting, and those girls have no self worth. My step daughter I met her right before she turned 6, her real dad never spent a minute with her or paid child support. They moved away when she was 12 but she spent every summer thanksgiving and christmas with me since. She was more worried about disappointing me than getting punished. She would never wear clothes like a whore, its amazing what a little of parenting can do. Adults who dont put their footdown and keep it down are just lazy assholes and their kids reflect it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> thats bad parenting, and those girls have no self worth. My step daughter I met her right before she turned 6, her real dad never spent a minute with her or paid child support. They moved away when she was 12 but she spent every summer thanksgiving and christmas with me since. She was more worried about disappointing me than getting punished. She would never wear clothes like a whore, its amazing what a little of parenting can do. Adults who dont put their footdown and keep it down are just lazy assholes and their kids reflect it.




i know girls who were given a great amount of love and attention.. and still ended up being cum guzzling whores in highschool..


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> whichever part makes them irrational, hysterical, hypocritical, impulsive, unable to comprehend logic esp. in arguments, overly-emotional, possess a victim complex, total whores.. i could go on..
> 
> do you want me to go on?
> 
> ...


those would be hormones, the same things you inject in your body that make you feel great on cycle and depressed on pct, ony they go thru these cycles every month along with cramping bloating and and sometimes migrane headaches.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> i know girls who were given a great amount of love and attention.. and still ended up being cum guzzling whores in highschool..


yes some things are out of parents control, but in this world perception is truth and I dont allow my kids to wear garbage clothes. Teenage years are ackward and scary, you just need to reasure them and give them confidence so they dont feel the need to blend in. I take the whole family boxing every week seems to provide them alot of confidence to be individuals and not feel like a sheep.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> View attachment 48247


its still not cool to sleep with children, now your location is startin to make sense, in your rape van down by the river


----------



## troubador (Nov 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No, the OP asks if wanting to fuck a 15, 16, or 17 year old physically mature female makes one a pedophile.
> 
> Every guy in here has seen a chick at the mall and thought "holy fuck she's hot" only to find out she's 16.   It's happened to all of us.
> 
> ...



This is true and really a simple concept. However, many people when it comes to good and evil are not able to deal with multivariables. I think there's some evolutionary aspect that causes people to lump things into two groups when it comes to morality. In this situation they can't escape wanting to lump people into two categories, pedo or non-pedo. That grey area where the person is sexually mature but not yet at the arbitrary legal age has multiple components they have to morally deal with so it gets lumped into to the pedo group because everything over the legal age is purely non-pedo to them.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

troubador said:


> This is true and really a simple concept. However, many people when it comes to good and evil are not able to deal with multivariables. I think there's some evolutionary aspect that causes people to lump things into two groups when it comes to morality. In this situation they can't escape wanting to lump people into two categories, pedo or non-pedo. That grey area where the person is sexually mature but not yet at the arbitrary legal age has multiple components they have to morally deal with so it gets lumped into to the pedo group because everything over the legal age is purely non-pedo to them.


its actually very simple, under 18 you live with you parents. Until you graduate high school, get a job and move out of my house, you arent matture and know anything about life, I dont want to be a grandfather while my daughter is in high school. This is what is bringing this country down kids with kids destined to work mcdonalds to support their child, single moms fathers to young to man up and be fathers.
Women dont reach their peak till their 30's. What compells you to want to bang a minor anyway, is it the forbidden fruit? Is it the Hanna Montanna bed sheets? is it the thrill that you may get hit the head with a bat if the father catches you in his house? You realize that you will be a registered sex offender for the rest of your life, having a sex offender driver liscense so every time a cop pulls you over or cash a check it will be seen.
Or maybe you just like Obama taking more taxes to pay for welfare children and the worthless adults they are likely to become.
I cant figure out why you guys cant wrap your head around it.
By your rationale if a 25 year old isnt matured then they arent allowed to have sex, if you are mature at 12 its ok. 

this is really a simple concept and I'm disappointed more people arent disturbed by this.


----------



## troubador (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> its actually very simple, under 18 you live with you parents. Until you graduate high school, get a job and move out of my house, you arent matture and know anything about life, I dont want to be a grandfather while my daughter is in high school. This is what is bringing this country down kids with kids destined to work mcdonalds to support their child, single moms fathers to young to man up and be fathers.
> Women dont reach their peak till their 30's. What compells you to want to bang a minor anyway, is it the forbidden fruit? Is it the Hanna Montanna bed sheets? is it the thrill that you may get hit the head with a bat if the father catches you in his house? You realize that you will be a registered sex offender for the rest of your life, having a sex offender driver liscense so every time a cop pulls you over or cash a check it will be seen.
> Or maybe you just like Obama taking more taxes to pay for welfare children and the worthless adults they are likely to become.
> I cant figure out why you guys cant wrap your head around it.
> ...



I didn't speak about the legality of it. I'm fine with 18 as the legal age. I'm not really sure what you're rambling about.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 30, 2012)

troubador said:


> I didn't speak about the legality of it. I'm fine with 18 as the legal age. I'm not really sure what you're rambling about.


if you dont understand than your not as intellegent as I thought you were, I pegged you as one of the smarter ones here, and it wasnt all directed at you, theres some guys I can tell are just trying to be funny like SD and there are others who seem to really want their thoughts or actions validated. Internet is full of pedos


----------



## troubador (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> if you dont understand than your not as intellegent as I thought you were, I pegged you as one of the smarter ones here, and it wasnt all directed at you, theres some guys I can tell are just trying to be funny like SD and there are others who seem to really want their thoughts or actions validated. Internet is full of pedos



The post I quoted was  





> No, the OP asks if wanting to fuck a 15, 16, or 17 year old physically mature female makes one a pedophile...


. My post was also about that topic and is backed up by the definition of pedophilia - "As a medical diagnosis, *pedophilia, or paedophilia, is a psychiatric disorder in persons 16 years of age or older typically characterized by a primary or exclusive sexual interest in prepubescent children (generally age 13 years or younger, though onset of puberty varies).[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] An adolescent who is 16 years of age or older must be at least five years older than the prepubescent child before the attraction can be diagnosed as pedophilia."
* 
It's normal to be attracted to sexually mature females. At no point did I mention what should or shouldn't be illegal or state I wanted to bang a minor. Perhaps you read more than what I wrote.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 30, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> those would be hormones, the same things you inject in your body that make you feel great on cycle and depressed on pct, ony they go thru these cycles every month along with cramping bloating and and sometimes migrane headaches.




yeah but they have them naturally.. because of their dna


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 30, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> yeah but they have them naturally.. because of their dna



Are you sure DNA exist?    It isn't in the bible.


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 30, 2012)

troubador said:


> The post I quoted was  . My post was also about that topic and is backed up by the definition of pedophilia - "As a medical diagnosis, *pedophilia, or paedophilia, is a psychiatric disorder in persons 16 years of age or older typically characterized by a primary or exclusive sexual interest in prepubescent children (generally age 13 years or younger, though onset of puberty varies).[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] An adolescent who is 16 years of age or older must be at least five years older than the prepubescent child before the attraction can be diagnosed as pedophilia."
> *
> It's normal to be attracted to sexually mature females. At no point did I mention what should or shouldn't be illegal or state I wanted to bang a minor. Perhaps you read more than what I wrote.



They are reading more than what we write.   This is a pretty basic concept that many are not grasping.   I also have not commented on legality and even offered that I like females my own age.  I've been negged twice in this thread, but both of posters who did it are morons anyways.


----------



## troubador (Nov 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> They are reading more than what we write.   This is a pretty basic concept that many are not grasping.   I also have not commented on legality and even offered that I like females my own age.  I've been negged twice in this thread, but both of posters who did it are morons anyways.



I've learned not to expect much on this forum.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Nov 30, 2012)

OP is just stating what we all know is 100% factual.  There is no magical age, established by the govt, that determines when a girl becomes a woman.  By definition, a true pedophile is one who is sexually attracted to prepubescent children; that is little girls or little boys who have not yet begun puberty.  On the other hand, getting turned on by a 16 year old girl who's 5'6 and a 36-24-36 with the face and body of a supermodel does not make one a pedophile.  It's just PC to label anyone a pedophile who has had sex with anyone who is below the LEGAL age of consent.  But, the fact is, if both partners are physically adults, regardless of age difference, there is no pedophilia involved; possibly some emotional immaturity if one is 35 and the other is 15, but that's not pedophilia if both are physically mature.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> whichever part makes them irrational, hysterical, hypocritical, impulsive, unable to comprehend logic esp. in arguments, overly-emotional, possess a victim complex, total whores.. i could go on..
> 
> do you want me to go on?
> 
> ...





^^^ I like this guy.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^^^ I negged this guy.


----------



## coolhandjames (Dec 2, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2012)

Today, 12:00 PM         *KILLEROFSAINTS* 
                  ALPHA MALE             
*ELITE MEMBER* 
Join Date Jan 2011
Gender
Location america
 Posts 10,652 
   Rep Points 526508551

*New reputation!

*Hi, you have received -263318 reputation points from KILLEROFSAINTS.
Reputation was given for *this* post.

Comment:
Fuck you!  Just because I like to diddle 8 year old boys doesn't mean I'm a sicko you bavstard!  

Regards,
KILLEROFSAINTS

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 2, 2012)

KOS is clearly a card carrying member of NAMBLA.


----------



## OMEGAx (Dec 2, 2012)

longworthb said:


> You being so defensive makes me wonder



LOl whatever

I found  the painting, Im uploaded it today


----------

